# Mehrfacher Autoblog-Eintrag



## Edmund (21. Mai 2007)

Seit Samstag wird ein und der selbe Autoblog-Eintrag alle 1 bis 2 Stunden erstellt. Obwohl ich bereits etwa 10 Einträge gelöscht haben, sind heute morgen bereits wieder einige gleiche eingestellt worden. 
In der Zwischenzeit hat meine Char einen neue Stufe erreicht. Auch dieser Eintrag wurde bereits 2x eingestellt und leider mit dem vorhergehenden vermischt. (Beispiel: Habe im Eintrag Stufe 20 und Eintrag Stufe 21 jedesmal das Erlernen des gleichen Kochrezeptes vermerkt. 

Ist das ein allgemeines Problem des Autobloggers oder bin ich ein Einzelkind ?

Gruz
Edmund


----------



## tuFrogs (21. Mai 2007)

Ja geht mir auch so, ich habe 2 Einträge zig mal drin sodass es 6 Seiten füllt. Weiterhin kann ich keine eigenen Blog-Einträge verfassen, sie werden nicht gespeichert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Mai 2007)

leute. ich habe dazu gestern schon einen thread erstellt ;-))

habe nämlich dasselbe problem geschildert.

gruß 

CtV


----------



## Greifer (21. Mai 2007)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> leute. ich habe dazu gestern schon einen thread erstellt ;-))
> 
> habe nämlich dasselbe problem geschildert.
> 
> ...



jo, aber mit was für einer überschrift "Blogs erscheinen automatisch" damit könnte ich auch nix anfangen als supporter, da es ja AutoBlogs sind dann müssen sie auch automatisch erscheinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edmund (21. Mai 2007)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich bald ein Supporter meldet und sich der Sache annimmt.


----------



## Zulaka (21. Mai 2007)

Hab das gleiche Problem. War ein Eintrag x-mal da und auch weiterhin wird das Autoblog meiner Kriegerin weiter mit den anderen Einträgen vermischt.

Ich glaub , ich schalte die Funktion erstmal ab. Sonst Spam ich ja das ganze Blog voll...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teddy75 (21. Mai 2007)

ja hab auch das problem und zwar beim rufanstieg habe nun 4 volle seiten ein und demselben zwei autoblogs und denn stimmt der ruf nichtmal (stufe höher)


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2007)

Huhu,

das Problem wurde behoben - leider sind die dabei entstandenen Blog-Einträge noch vorhanden.


----------



## Rhenaya (21. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> das Problem wurde behoben - leider sind die dabei entstandenen Blog-Einträge noch vorhanden.



bei mir war das auch dabei auffällig war das dabei immer stand das ich ein oder sogar zweimal je eintrag respektvoll bei dn sehern wurde.. dabei war ich das schon lange und bin ehrfürchtig geworden. ist das damit verbunden auch behoben?


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2007)

Rhenaya schrieb:


> bei mir war das auch dabei auffällig war das dabei immer stand das ich ein oder sogar zweimal je eintrag respektvoll bei dn sehern wurde.. dabei war ich das schon lange und bin ehrfürchtig geworden. ist das damit verbunden auch behoben?



Abwarten ob die Einträge erneut erscheinen.


----------



## Rhenaya (21. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abwarten ob die Einträge erneut erscheinen.



meinte damit jetzt ob in zukunft behoben ist das dann auch wirklich ehrfürchtig steht und nicht wieder zweimal das ich respetvoll wurde (zirekl des cenarius is als nächstes angepeilt ;p)


----------



## Edmund (21. Mai 2007)

@ Zam

Werden die falschen Blogs automatisch gelöscht und kann ich das schon selbst tun ?


----------



## XyLoN (21. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

super, dann kann ich ja wieder anschalten und weiterleveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

XyL


----------



## Heavenstorms (21. Mai 2007)

schön..ihr habt wenigstens Einträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab keine Blogeinträge mehr seit Sonntag früh und die Char werden auch nicht aktualisier..heul
weder Levelaufstieg noch gelerntes wird angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Phexcaer (21. Mai 2007)

Auch bei mir wird seit Sonntag nichts mehr aktualisiert ! Kann hochladen was ich will ! Nix geht mehr !


----------



## Gladelia (21. Mai 2007)

"Die ehrenwerte Gladelia wird seit heute bei der Fraktion "Silberschwingen" als Neutral eingestuft."

Ständig bei mir die letzten Tage.


----------

